# Muscle Tension. Help!



## Maegwin (Nov 11, 2012)

For two weeks I've been dealing with some serious muscle tension. It's completely shut down my digestive system and rendered my, usually helpful, medications useless (exlax, probiotics, herbal bowel tonic). I'm drinking lots of water, I stretch, I've tried both a coffee and warm water enema, I've tried an epsom salt bath, I've tried fasting for three days, my boyfriend has tried to masage both my back and belly, and I've tried pain killers, even T3's.

Nothing has worked. My muscles will not unclench. I'm starting to wonder if I've got some kind of difficiency. I've had this once before but it was a result of dehydration that time and as soon as I drank a litre of water, my body worked. This time, no matter how much liquids I drink, nothing works.

My gut is really bloated and painful. I feel like I'm wearing a fannypack containing bricks. I've got this deep, bone ache throughout my body, especially in my hips and shoulders. I have no energy or concentration. I can't work and although I toss and turn all night, it's really hard to pull myself out of bed in the morning.

I can barely eat. I'm on a three day fast, eat, then another three day fast routine. Even then I can only take a bowl of soup or some crackers. Anything more and I end up with acid reflux. Even without the acid reflux, food makes my gut ache likes it's been kicked several times. Again, that kind of deep ache, like a bruise.

The past couple of days I've been getting flash fevers and chills too. What's going on? Has anyone ever gone through this?

I'm going to try seeing the doctor but my hopes are not high. In the face of IBS doctors are fracking useless I've come to learn from my own experiences. I'm open to any advice. Thank you for reading this.


----------



## Arzu Caydere (Feb 23, 2013)

from my experience so far, i concluded that for gastroenterology problems, unless the specialist is an expert person and really interested with the patient, we cannot find a solution.

it is a waste of money and energy,


----------



## Maegwin (Nov 11, 2012)

Yup. Went to the Emergency, waited three hours, and received a rectal exam (doctor inserted fingers into rectum for one second), and a recommendation for a laxative. Thanks Dr. Tips. 

Now I'm back at home, not eating, and cradling a sore, swollen belly. Looks like I'm back to "coping" as an emediate remedy.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

This happens to me when I become impacted or cannot fully evacuate. I usually feel better when I can get all of the stool out. Magnesium citrate (the drink in the glass bottles) and enemas are my savior in this case.


----------

